# Plant droops when lights out???



## md.apothecary (Jan 27, 2008)

Just curious...  my plant is perky when the lights are on and when the light goes out and I look in on it, it's drooping? What's the deal?

Why would a plant droop? It's got water...

Temp: in darkness 70 degrees average
Temp: in light is about 82 degrees average
315W of 6500K CFLs
18/6 light cycle

strain: White Rhino

it's a nightly routine btw


----------



## Crazy Horse (Jan 27, 2008)

It will be fine. Some of my plants droop, while others don't.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 27, 2008)

that's cuz they r resting, buddy


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 27, 2008)

just like people they go soft when asleep and get comfy.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 27, 2008)

Yah man Theyre Sleepin when the Lights off


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 27, 2008)

put them under a strobe light...that will make them perk up like never B4 !!!!!!!!!!!

 No dont !! it probaly screws your plant up...but it does make the leaves perk out like crazy


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats weird cause every plant ive grown perks up when the lights are off.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Jan 27, 2008)

for years ive noticed this lol and idk why they do this but i try to think of them as asleep just resting thier stems for the next day lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 27, 2008)

it's an uptake issue I'd guess.  when lights are on, roots are taking nutes and moisture, thus causing upward pressure.  lights go off and pressure relaxes as roots are no longer taking in moisture and nutes.  just a guess??

BTW, maybe a fan blowing across them (in light cycle) may strengthen the stems


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Jan 27, 2008)

i'd say a good guess haha


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 27, 2008)

Yo Ho md.apothecary,

   Puffin Afatty has the first half of it, very good bro. 
The deal works like this, Have you ever turned on a garden hose and when the pressure comes up the hose moves a little bit ? like it wanted to straighten out ?
 Same principle here;
As Photosynthesis begins to happen sugars are starting to be created, this triggers the circulatory system in the plant to build pressure and start the delivery of the sugars to the rest of the plant. The plants cells enlarge with the additional fluids and sugars, some divide as the plants are programmed to grow, also at the same time the plant reaches in a false compitition for the light. 
  Take away the light, and the reverse happens. You can see this in a bit of time lapse photography.

smoke in peace
kingKahuuna


----------



## md.apothecary (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, but why is it that with my other strains they don't do this, including other white rhinos.

Also, with those other plants, I would come in and check on them in the morning to see they grew an inch or so in this "sleep" mode. How is that possible if they're in chill mode?

For this particular plant, would it be best to leave the lights on 24/0 instead of 18/6? 

Right now, it's perky as all hell!

I want this to be a mother plant, so seriously, I want it to be a strong plant, not some wussy needing sleep! haha


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 28, 2008)

Good observation,

   You are 100% correct, not all plants exibit this to such a degree that it is noticable. Some plants are far to woody to make that kind of pronounced movement, other plants can move even more.
As for sleeping, or being in a chill mode, naw the only plants that sleep are the ones that go into true hibernation. A young human continues to grow even in their sleep. Cell division continues, and it is demonstrated by what the plant can accomplish even in a 12/12 scenario. That's a lot of energy being used in the dark when flowering.
   As for your light schedual, I think you said the answer yourself, you said, and I quote,  "Right now, it's perky as all hell!" If something is going good, don't fix it.
  I would think that you sure are doing something right. You might like this;
These automatic movements are called tropisms. The movement of a plant's leaves and stems growing upward and the roots growing downward in response to gravity is called gravitropism. When a plant's leaves turn toward the sun, the movement is called phototropism. Plants even seem to have a sleep cycle! When a plant closes its leaves or petals each night, the movement is called the plant's circadian response. How do plants know when to sprout in the spring? A plant's movement in response to seasonal changes in temperature and light is called photomorphogenesis.
 Here are some ideas for you to think about:-

 1. Plants move from place to place as seeds.
 2. Plants bend towards light by growth.
 3. The Sensitive Mimosa leaves droop almost at once when they are touched or hit by a raindrop.
 4. The Venus Flytrap snaps shut when two of its sensitive hairs are touched at the same time.
 5. Some algae can swim towards light.
 6. Sundew leaves have sticky stalks on them which bend round a fly to enclose it and digest it.
 7. Some underwater pitcher plants have a flap on the pitcher which suddenly opens when a sensitive hair is touched and a fly can be swept in by the current of water.
 8. The cell contents of plants are in continual movement - often in a circular motion.
 9. Some desert plants roll into a ball and blow to another place where they settle and take root again.
 10. Some flowers track the sun and move round as the day progresses.
 11. Some flowers close their petals at night.
 12. Plants also move in time - seeds can lie dormant for many years - true "time travellers".


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh it night time and it fun time !! 
That when the O'lady comes out with her leafs spread wide!!!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Jan 28, 2008)

Check out this video:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wope1rmi1qc

Have no fear man, all is good.  This is really cool, speeding up time shows how alive these amazing organisms really are.


----------

